
Stream: A Crypto Token for Streamers - kronion
https://github.com/streamproject/wiki/wiki/Project-Overview
======
kusmi
This proposes cutting the streaming platform host out of tip profits entirely,
do I understand correctly? What incentive is there to the developer to create
the streaming platform if there is no stake in profit? Did I miss something?

------
adv0r
when ico

